# Proud papa of two CA Desert Tortoises



## Jacob Wells (Nov 18, 2015)

I have two CA Desert Tortoise hatchlings. They're about six months old. I have them in an aquarium and they're thriving greatly. My question is, how do I get the temperature to stay in an acceptable range at night? I have a black light and under tank warmer but the temperature is dipping down below 70. During the day, the temperature sits at 82


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 18, 2015)

I didn't provide night heat for my desert tortoises but my daytime temps were much higher than that. 

Mid 60s are ok for night temps when they can warm up properly during the day. Can your tortoises have high 90s during the day?

Are you willing to share more photos or a description of your enclosure?


----------



## Yelloweyed (Nov 18, 2015)

When I used a tank, I used reflective insulation. It's about $20 for a roll at Home Depot or Lowe's. It worked very well.

Also, you might want to move the under-tank heat mat to the side of the tank as most tortoise bury themselves to get away from overhead heat (i.e. the sun).


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Jacob, and welcome to the Forum!

You probably need either an extra light, or a light of a higher wattage. Over my baby desert tortoises I have three light fixtures - one on either end with black lights and one in the middle with a 100watt MVB. The black lights are on day and night, but the MVB is on a timer from 7a to 7p


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2015)

Most of the care advice that is "out there" for these guys is old, out-dated and frequently leads to dehydration or death.

I have been housing them like this for years and had nothing but success I wrote this for russian tortoises, but care is essentially the same:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

You need a warmer basking area during the day. Near 100 is good. 70 at night is fine and you need no night heat in that case.

I would also house them separately. I have seen nothing but problems with pairs. Groups are usually fine until they start getting closer to maturity, and then the males start fighting, but pairs are usually problematic. They don't want or need company. They don't see other tortoises as "friends" or siblings.

This might help too:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------



## dmmj (Nov 18, 2015)

2 get higher temperatures you need higher wattage or another heat source.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Nov 18, 2015)

It was in the 40s last week and my setup never went below 70. I use a plastic greenhouse ($20 Amazon) on top of a gun rack case set on its back and covered it with the reflective insulation. I have a CHE in the middle set to 80 on a thermostat, a 4' LED light strip, and two flood lights for hotter zones during the day.


----------



## bryson white (Jan 9, 2016)

your'e going to need another light or some other heat source just so they can stay warmer


----------



## Jacob Wells (Jan 10, 2016)

Jacob Wells said:


> I have two CA Desert Tortoise hatchlings. They're about six months old. I have them in an aquarium and they're thriving greatly. My question is, how do I get the temperature to stay in an acceptable range at night? I have a black light and under tank warmer but the temperature is dipping down below 70. During the day, the temperature sits at 82[


----------



## yillt (Jan 10, 2016)

Jacob Wells said:


> View attachment 161760
> View attachment 161761
> View attachment 161760
> View attachment 161761


I don't know why but they resemble sulcatas a lot. Either way, you need to add a heat lamp and some nice plants in there.


----------



## Carol S (Jan 10, 2016)

Such cute little babies. Desert Tortoises are so personable. 

I would make the substrate a lot deeper so they can burrow into it. Also, as mentioned, above they need some plants in the enclosure so they can hide when they want to.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 10, 2016)

Aren't they just the cutest little things? Have you seen my desert tortoise enclosure:





That's a Christmas Tree Storage bin made by Iris. It's about 4' long, so I have a black light on either end with the Mercury Vapor bulb in the middle. The black lights stay on day and night.


----------



## Yelloweyed (Jan 11, 2016)

yillt said:


> I don't know why but they resemble sulcatas a lot. Either way, you need to add a heat lamp and some nice plants in there.



When they're little, the only way I can tell the difference between a Sulcata and a CA native tortoise is the presence of a nuchal scute (right above their neck).


----------



## Yelloweyed (Jan 11, 2016)

How are the temperatures holding?


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 20, 2016)

I think those two tortoises are precious!! Can you find them easily in pet stores? Because I really want one!


----------



## ascott (Jan 21, 2016)

Jacob Wells said:


> View attachment 161760
> View attachment 161761
> View attachment 161760
> View attachment 161761
> ...




I would place a barrier between the tile counter top and the bottom of the tank, like a piece of rubber mat....I would increase the depth of that substrate to about 5 inches firmly packed down by hand....I also would suggest that if the uv ray bulb is sitting on top of that mesh screen that you make a cut out for the light so that the mesh is not filtering out the benefits of the uv rays....I would also add a place for hiding, like a bunch of silk plants canopied in the corner or a couple pieces of covering around a corner of the tank walls themselves (adhered to the outside) to give like a place for them to get out of sight....please do understand that while the torts are this size it is very difficult to know what the sex is of each, but trust that they already know what one another is...males do terrible together because they are HUGELY territorial and a male will do mock sexual attacks of the female which can lead to stress and bites (I reference mock because they are acting out more that making out at the young age)....two individual enclosures/yards should be in the plans to assure each of their safety....just my thoughts.


----------



## ascott (Jan 21, 2016)

Jacob Wells said:


> View attachment 161760
> View attachment 161761
> View attachment 161760
> View attachment 161761
> ...



Oh, please take care in the use of those walk in water dish type things, they present a huge drowning hazard....the low sided flatter type dishes work much better....like the ones Yvonne has in her pics....


----------

